# Yay! A Milestone Reached!



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Proud mama:*

:wavey: It doesn't sound silly at all. I remember feeling the same way the first time I came home from walking my pup and she turned into the driveway ahead of me. They are so smart!:appl: Cathy


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

You're right - they're VERY smart (or like my Grandpa used to say about my kids when they were wee ones: "They're quick shmaut [smart]! *grin*)


----------



## goldenriley (Jun 28, 2005)

One day Riley and I were visiting my parents,well I let him outside to go potty and he took his toy with him, which was normal and when he was done we went inside and were about to leave but Riley wouldn't go I pulled at his leash and tried to pick him up, but he just ran right to the front door and sat down,so I just thought that maybe he wanted to use that door to leave, well we got outside and sure enough he ran right to his toy and then to the front door we went inside and he dropped the toy and ran to the back door so we could go home. Who knows what would have happened if we were to leave his toy outside!!


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

What a wonderful story!! How come it takes our kids so long to learn to pick up their toys but our dogs do it without being told?? LOL :roflmao:


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Because kids learn THAT from their Dads. :lol: :lol: :lol: If it isn't right in the front, and if it doesn't bite him when he's looking, he can't find anything!!!!!! Good thing God put everything at arms level :lol:


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl: You're so right!!!! LOL!


----------

